# Meterman work



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

streetliter said:


> Just wondering if anyone on here might have some info on getting into a meterman apprenticeship or meter relay tech apprenticeship. I live in Oregon , have been through an apprenticeship with ibew local 11 as transportation systems electrician, have CA and Washington 01 certs ( not sure that matters or not). PGE and Pacific Power are the utilities up this way and im pretty sure they have their own apprenticeship pgms, but just wanted some info from someone that knows. Thanks in advance...


Do you mean "protective relay" tech"? Utility Co's. are their own entity, they follow their own "rules", and promote from within. If there's an opening, they don't seek outsiders.


----------



## streetliter (Apr 13, 2013)

joebanana said:


> streetliter said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering if anyone on here might have some info on getting into a meterman apprenticeship or meter relay tech apprenticeship. I live in Oregon , have been through an apprenticeship with ibew local 11 as transportation systems electrician, have CA and Washington 01 certs ( not sure that matters or not). PGE and Pacific Power are the utilities up this way and im pretty sure they have their own apprenticeship pgms, but just wanted some info from someone that knows. Thanks in advance...
> ...


 yes "protective relay"...any idea on the best way to become a meterman?...where to start?...


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

streetliter said:


> yes "protective relay"...any idea on the best way to become a meterman?...where to start?...


Depending on where you live, first you need to get hired by SCE or PG&E. There are private calibration/test companies, but they usually want experienced, or union only, and there aren't many of them.
Try an online search.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

If you can't get hired by a utility, try a test company. 

You'll learn just about everything you need to know for a relay tech or meterman at a utility bit you'll have to travel a lot during the process.


----------

